# Fog Chiller question



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok I'm a newbie at this. 

I bought the tote, have a fog machine

So I went to HD and got dryer vent hose. I think I got the wrong one because this just kept getting holes in it. it was not very flexible.

My main question is, no matter what hose i end up using, how do you attach it to the fog machine with a tight seal? Duct tape just melted (well the glue)

HELP! Onl 12 more days to Halloween!


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

check out the post titled Vortex Manual. You have to chill the fog or it will just be smoke..


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You don't attach it. You leave a 3-4 inch gap between the machine and the chiller. There is a 40 page thread on the subject here in these forums.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

ScareySuzie said:


> Ok I'm a newbie at this.
> 
> I bought the tote, have a fog machine
> 
> ...


ScarySuzie it sounds like you are trying to build a fogger like this one? http://www.ghostsofhalloween.com/projects/fog_chiller/? There is a thread on the vortex design, but that does not sound like what you are building. If you are building the dryer duct in the garbage can chiller, I think you just leave a gap like edwood was saying.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

so it doesn't need to be sealed to the vent opening? I was thinking you need to seal it so the hot fog doesn't just come out. 

Also, I've seen the ones where they use a tote or a cooler and just run a mesh looking tube through where the ice will go. that really works? I worry that it wouldn't come out the other hole. 

I was trying to do the one like the garbage can, but with a tote. but l messed with the "tube" too much and put holes in it. 

I will get another dryer vent today, unless I hear back from you guys, later today.

I tried to look through the 500 page chiller vortex thread. But my eyes started to glaze over past page 3. And the link doesn't work in the first post. 

I just want ground covering fog! LOL 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

No - doesn't need to be sealed... the interesteing thing is that if you try to seal it (and this is from what I've read in other threads) or if you try to closed the 3 inch gap between the fogger and the cooler - you actually decrease the amount of output you get.

So - your inlet of your cooler should be 3 inches from the nozzle of your fog machine. The fog machine needs that distance and pushes the fog into the cooler. Sure - you will probably get some floating fog or some back flow - but I think that is to be expected. The bottom line is that is gives good output.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you thank you THANK YOU!

We have Ground Hugging FOG!!! YIPPIE!

Now if the breeze would die down I can get a really good look at it!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Okay - not the really cool part - maybe - People are attaching garbage bages to the output end of the chiller. Again - I have not tried. But tear a small hole ing the bottom seam of a garbage bag - tape that around the outlet of the chiller, Then lay the bag down flat on the ground. Folks seem to really dig the way the bag makes the fog disperse. I've only read about it so I can't speak first hand.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Adding 8' for aluminum dryer vent to get the fog where you need it eliminated the need for the bag on my setup


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

I got a great idea off one of the halloween websites using a 4" PVC pipe about 6' long. Filled with ice and a reducer from 4" to 1 1/2". I sit my fogger just an inch away from the opening.

The distance allows air to enter after the fog and doesn't restrict the fogger's cool down cycle. No fog comes back out of the pipe where the fogger sits and I get tons of ground hugging fog. But it's easily disturbed by air currents, so I'll be using it indoors or outside if it's a calm night.

Fogging a cauldron is just as easy 'cept the pipe sits vertically and the fog runs into it from below. I put ice inside the cauldron as well as the pipe to keep the fog inside.

By the way, I never clean out my fogger. I did once and the pump ceased. I now keep fog juice in it all year long, running it every six months to make sure it still works. The juice doesn't gum up the works.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

The fog can navigate through the ice, just don't fill the chest full full with ice. The supply end doesn't need sealing. We tried that and the fog backed up into the fog machine. When we moved the fogger away by an inch or so, the fog stayed inside the tube. I had planned on adding a fan to the input side to push the hot fog into the cooler but found a good idea without the ice chest.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

the reason i think you keep getting holes in your tubing is because your using the soft paper like aluminum dryer vent tubing. you should use hard 4" metal type that is flexible. its stronger and i think it will hold the cold better


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I used a 60 qt ice chest i bought at a garage sale for $2. Latch is broke, but i'll add chest type latches on it anyway.



















For under $20 I'm happy with the results 









Had to fight with the wind a bit. I'm going to cut some black poly to the inside of my cemetary fence if the wind becomes a problem.

Few more pics in my gallery ... there's a link to it in my sig


----------

